# Ceiling Box Wiring Confusion



## Bricago (Jun 26, 2017)

Hello,

I'm hoping for some expert advice on how to install a ceiling fixture into this box. The fixture is a store-bought typical one with five candelabra bulbs. The wires are black, white, and a bare copper ground. This box has three wires: red, orange, and white. They're about 12" long and unstripped at the ends. 

With the circuit breaker on, the red wire is hot and unaffected by the wall switch. The orange wire appeared to also be hot despite the position of the switch, but my voltage detector did seem to hesitate as if it couldn't make up its mind.

Does this wiring job look OK? How would I go about connecting the fixture to it?

Thank you.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I hate those durn hot wires. It's probably because of the summertime attic. You could try it again when it's winter to see if they are still hot.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

TOS: electricians only.


----------



## Merlinhomeauto (Jan 31, 2014)

Time for a real ELECTRICIAN tester.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hate to be rude but this isn't a DIY forum.

Please try diychatroom.com for homeowner problems.



IBTL


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

yeap! IBTL!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Tsk.,, Tsk .,, to OP please read below this carefully.,,



Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

